# HELP My Daughter in law wants my Christmas list



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.

I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.

The other things was a clicker to count rows.

Does anyone have any good ideas or items that you have received as gifts to help you with your knitting?


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Hummmmm I am thinking......A nice bag to keep your WIP in that you can take anywhere with you.

Simple notions like measuring tape, stitch markers, DPN's, etc...
Notebook to keep your patterns organized in.

Mayube some nice knitting books, or even the 365 calendar with diffrent stitches to learn a day.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> carolagregg said:
> 
> 
> > What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> ...


Wow. That didn't take long. What a great bunch of ideas. Thanks.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > carolagregg said:
> ...


Your welcome.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well, how about popping online to the yarn sites for other ideas, Carol........Knit Picks for one has an accessory line that's fun........also, patterns.....what are you interested in making in the future......get a nice pattern book......?.....hands on in a book store like Barnes & Noble.......

How's your stash on DPN/s = get sets of five in the sizes you
...need and also observe which length you prefer.

Interchangeable (spelled with another '''e''' in there) kits - 
...what's the budget.......? Denise brand is $50 or so.....

***Perhaps you'd like more fixed circulars and check the sizes
...plus lengths you need. I just ordered a whole set of 16" 
...fixed circulars from the Susan Bates site........big sale = 32%
...off + another 10% off at checkout time = 4.35 each......11 sets - shipping was almost nothing........

I like to have two sets of my most used needles.......

Stitch markers - fun new styles out there
Yarn snippers to put on your tote handle
Shawl pins = neat!!

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

you may want to add the rubber blocking blocks, they are small squares that snap together to provide a place to pin out your work to dry when blocking and pinning. when done unsnap but in hany bag away.

another idea is a smal bag to hold knitting notions similar to a makeup bag.

lables that say hand made by


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> carolagregg said:
> 
> 
> > What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> ...


Donna Rae, Thanks.

I was at Jo Ann's last night and had to search for DPNs to get right size so I think your idea of going on line will work better. Just since coming to this forum I learned about KnitPick.com and have already ordered yarn. It arrived in about four days regular shipping which I thought was quite good.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I would go with the interchangeable needles. I thought the price was expensive, too, until I thought about how much it would cost if I got all those straight and circular needles with the various sized cables separately. You can easily spend hundreds of dollars compared to the interchangeable sets at $50-75. And think of this as a one time investment. This is a lifetime set that you will enjoy for years to come. And isn't it nice to knit with something pretty? You're worth it.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

A magnetic board to hold patterns & charts. I found a real nice one from Mary Maxim.com. only $ 20.00.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


 Knit kit. It has all your notions for knitting in it, including foldable scissors, clicker, retractable tape measure, markers, darning needle, etc. I don't know what I would do without mine. WWW.knitkit.com shows what is in it. Probably has where to buy one on their site too. $20.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I taught my sons girlfriend to knit and have created a monster. I have made her a hat and cowl and mittens, but I always try to give a gift card from someplace I know they don't spend their money on. My son is getting Starbucks, and Marie is getting a gift card from the local yarn shop. That way she can pick out what she really wants.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Yes, the gift card is such a good idea. That's what I'd like, especially so I could get more yarn to make more gifts with, LOL.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

I would be in favor of a durable travel knitting bag. Kind of like a laptop carrier (that's what I use most of the time)

Paradise Fibers has some really nice ones!!!

www.paradisefibers.net

Good luck!


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

my daughters are giving me a garbage disposial lol ,is that not thrifty?


----------



## Debideedog (Nov 3, 2011)

I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I really like the calendar idea. Wher does one get one at Mary Maxim maybe?


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you already have? I asked for (and got) the Boye interchangeable circular (50% coupon at Michaels or JoAnn) a couple years ago for Christmas. I wasn't sure how much I would use them so I asked for a basic set. I don't use them a lot but I sure am glad I have them when I need them. With the interchangeable more cable can be added if longer length is needed. In the long run the interchangeables are more economic.

A needle case might also be a nice thing to have.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

How about a gift card, then you can choose anything you fancy - specially in the January sales!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

yarn,pattern books,knitting bag, stitch counter, tape measure,ect ect


----------



## Mjm3 (Nov 29, 2011)

I would be asking for:
- bamboo circular needles,
-1 or 2 3 ring loose leaf notebooks and plastic sleeves for 
the notebook - to keep my single page patterns and/or 
copies of patterns I use from books in good shape. 
- paper and ink cartridges - make copies of my patterns to carry 
with me- keeps the original pattern is good condition . 
Ott light or something similar for good lighting.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

How about a gift certificate to your yarn store? I love those, you can get odds and ends that you dont think about it.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I echo the suggestion of a gift certificate to your local yarn store or Webs or Knitpicks. There are so many notions and needles and yarn-types to choose from. I haven't made the switch to interchangeable needles yet but that might be something that someone else could buy for you. I've wondered how useful the small sets are and don't want to pay for a bigger set.
Aren't you glad she asked instead of getting something you don't want or can't use?


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

Knitpicks canvas hanging bag for circular needles. I thini it cost about $20.00


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

One of my favorite knitting accessories is a magnetic foldable chart holder. It has magnetic strips on it so that you can simply move the magnet along the pattern as you knit..available from knitpicks, cost around 20 dollars if I remember right. Got them for my family as well and we all love them. It folds to fit in the knitting bag and if you loose a magnetic strip, you can buy extras from Knitpicks as well.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

What about a knitting machine


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Go to Knit Picks. Pick out a bunch of stuff you really, really like and put it on a wishlist. Send your DIL the link to your wishlist and let her pick the item she'd like to send you. You'll be sure it's something you want but still surprised when it gets to you. You'll also be sure that it's something she can afford.

My niece used my wishlist for an early gift for me when she knew she wouldn't be able to be here for actual christmas. I got 4 hanks of alpaca cloud yarn and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

I saw a hard case at Michael's. I believe the case is for creative memories projects but it works really good with keeping your knitting stuff. the cost is $29.00 for this month


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gift certificates for your favorite yarn store or books from amazon. You wish list what you want and friends can go there and see your list.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Definitely Addi Lace Cllicks. yes they are very expensive but very very nice to work with. How about a gift certificate to your LYS?


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

How about bamboo needles and net ribbon yarn


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

I put the Knit Picks Harmony interchangeable needles on my gift list. They also have a nickel coated set that is a little cheaper and a starter/sampler kit for only $20. For books, I recommend "The Knitter's Handy Book of Patterns" by Ann Budd. I got it for Christmas last year and it is fantastic. It includes basic designs in multiple sizes and gauges - you have the basis to knit anything with any size yarn or needle. just find the yarn you like, knit up a couple of swatches to determine the size needle you want to use and use the matrixes to get all the directions. It is fabulous!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

If you choose the clicker to count rows, my suggestion is to get the more expensive one that locks. I did not and for my current WIP I am counting by 7 rows. Opened up my knitting one day and the counter said "12". Obviously something was leaning on it or similar and moving it ahead.
Love my Denise interchangeables- they were my Mother's Day gift.


----------



## Kell-Lea (Aug 26, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


They are a yarn winder - the one that makes "balls" of yarn or the big one for making hanks is a swift.


----------



## GrandmaCindy (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, all of you have just added to my Christmas wish list by about 12 inches!! HA!! Isn't it wonderful that you have such a great relationship with your daughter-in-law that she felt comfortable asking what you may want. Give her a big hug everytime you can. What ever you get from these wonderful ideas will give you years of fun and everytime you use them you will think of the group and your thoughtful daughter-in-law. Merry Christmas and Happy Knitting in 2012 and beyond. Cindy


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


A swift holds the hanks open for the ball winder to work from. If you want to make hanks, you'd need a niddy-noddy


----------



## katrago (Nov 30, 2011)

How about a gift card from your local favorite knitting store or an online store such as KnitPicks.com or elann.com? The people there could help you with deciding where you want to go from here. You could also use it to take a class to learn something new. I told my son that is in Korea to get me a gift card or some interesting Korean yarn if he sees some.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

How about a gift card at a local yarn store. Then, as you need something new to start a project, you can go and get it.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it's called a yarn Swift.... have never used one so don't know how helpful they are, but I do use my ball winder all the time...way worth the money....and absolutely required if you machine knit with skein yarn at all!


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

I recently purchased the Knit Kit (see below) and find it very useful and it is great for traveling, no problem getting on a plane. I was able to purchase it at my yarn shop but you can get it on amazon.com and the price is very reasonable.


Other ideas:
knit kit

Never Lose Your Knit Knacks Again | The Knit Kit

The Knit Kit - The Knit Kit includes a crochet hook, thread cutter, locking counter, 5 ft. tape measure, stitch markers, tip protectors, and collapsible scissors (TSA ...
www.theknitkit.com


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

Regarding the calendar with different knitting stitches - I have one, it's called "365 Knitting Stitches A Year Perpetual Calendar". Some yarn shops have them, amazon has them, some book stores, we have a calendar kiosk in our mall that has them. I try new patterns by making dishcloths (small samples) and baby blankets (larger samples). I use my quite often!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

yarn, yarn, and more yarn. seriously she could get you a gift certificate to the local yarn shop.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Loved it when my kids gave me a gift card to my LYS. I had the pleasure of enjoying the shopping experience and buying yarns, etc. I might have thought twice about if I didn't have their gift.


----------



## barbiemac (Nov 4, 2011)

That is what I need, a calendar with new stitches to learn. What a good idea, but I have never seen such a calendar. I am going to look for one today at the store.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I would go with the interchangeable needles. I thought the price was expensive, too, until I thought about how much it would cost if I got all those straight and circular needles with the various sized cables separately. You can easily spend hundreds of dollars compared to the interchangeable sets at $50-75. And think of this as a one time investment. This is a lifetime set that you will enjoy for years to come. And isn't it nice to knit with something pretty? You're worth it.


All of the craft stores have coupons for 40% off of one regular priced item, so your set would considerably less. I put a set on my list and gave my husband the coupon for Michael's. I know it is already wrapped and under the tree.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Books..Books...Books...the equipment comes after..but the books are the first step, and a must have investment. I get a knitting book and sit and read andf study it,over and over and over.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I wanted a gift card to a LYS or JoAnn's so I could pick my own yarn. I love my interchangeables. I received mine when I was 12, way back when man was still working on fire. I still use them nearly daily. I have Boye metal ones with plastic cables. also I asked for a vintage knitting bag on a wooden stand to put by my arm chair. I know they're available on eBay.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe a gift certificate to your local yarn store. How abut a ball winder and a swift. or one or th other. I use my ball winder every day.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
Well what do you want?
All the above sugggestions are great.
I have a large cookie sheet with lots of magnets to hold my patterns up so I can read them.
Maybe the easiest is the gift card. That's what I ask for now. Then I can get what I want or need and ON SALE too.

I have more books than I'll ever use. A nice stash, enough neeldes.hhoks.

And since those recycle bags are only a dollar, I have loads of them with my WIP's.

Whatever you decide,
Happy Holidays
Linda


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Mjm3 said:


> I would be asking for:
> - bamboo circular needles,
> -1 or 2 3 ring loose leaf notebooks and plastic sleeves for
> the notebook - to keep my single page patterns and/or
> ...


Mjm After I thought about it I thought of the ink cartrage for the printer if she has 1. That would be great to.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You might enjoy a year's subscription to one of your favorite knitting publications. Great source of inspiration and instruction.


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

This is my most valuable asset. I don't have to carry things separately if I carry my knitting. Scissors, markers, needle, tape measure, and crochet hook all together in one nice kit.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yarn store gift card!!! Or...some of those pretty wooden needles.


----------



## IrishRose49 (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you have a swift? That was my favorite acquisition, but I guess it doesn't help with technique, just yarn management


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You might want to check out knitting books at Amazon.com. I liked the one with 52 photos of various stitches and exactly how to do them.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, Carol Ann, Seems to me that having a DIL who wants to get you something you really want for Christmas is a gift in itself! Happy Christmas!!


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

If all else fails, I would suggest gift cards. That way you can get whatever strikes you - through out the year, if need be. I find I "need" something that I don't have when I start a new project, so it's nice to have the funds to get those new items when I need them.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

My DH realized a couple of years ago that a gift certificate for my favorite LYS would be a welcome gift. I'll always want more yarn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

these are all great ideas... hubby asked the same question now I can give him some ideas.... thanks for asking.. I hope you get everything on your list..


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

For knitting block boards/squares I use half a set of interlocking blocks bought at Sam's Club for about $20. They come in a set of 8 blocks which should be more than enough space to block even the larger shawls. Gave the rest of them to my daughter for her granddaughter to use as a play space on the floor. Now I need some lace-blocking wires and pins because the call of lace shawls is sounding in my head. LOL Joy


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


How about a nice Nantucket bag? I look at them with envy regularly. The see thru tool bags are nice, stitch counter, needle sizer, needle organizers, project holders. Interchangeable needle, or just some lovely yarn that you wouldn't normally buy for yourself.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

A ball winder, yarn swift, specific yarn for a particular project, needle case, the possibilities are endless depending on budget.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


I believe that is called a Swift. Hope it comes in handy for you.


----------



## frostyfranny (Jul 29, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


What I find invaluable are ring binders and poly pockets to store my thousands of patterns in and also the single stiffer document pockets for the pattern you are using at the time. This keeps them from getting creased


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

These are some great ideas and no one has ask me yet about a gift for my knit5ting guess they don't think I am serious about it but i am.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


How about a gift certificate to your favorite yarn shop. luv


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> A magnetic board to hold patterns & charts. I found a real nice one from Mary Maxim.com. only $ 20.00.


These ARE great! You'll love having one.

Also, the mini kacha-kacha row counters. I've bought several, so each project has their own, since I like to jump from project to project, as many knitters do. 
You can hang them around your neck if you wish, but what I did was to buy some flat magnets (strips in craft stores, or business card size online), they are easily trimmed, have adhesive on the back, and, after trimming to the right size and shape, put one on each of my row counters, so it sticks to the magnetic board along with the pattern and the magnetic line markers that are included with the boards. 
Mini kacha kacha counters are about $8 each.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


I think you are thinking of a yarn Swift, E.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Luv your puppies!!!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

You know that some of the gifts that you give dont have to cost an arm and a leg , put together a book that has different patterns in it , some wonderful stuff for free out there , also download the different stitches to use , and the one thing that I got was a new case with new crochet hooks and one with knitting needles inside it , what a godsend it was to get the patterns, I love homemade things and this book made me so happy!! Another thing is a carry tote for all her goodies so when she goes somewhere she will be organized and have her projects with her...hope this helps and remember that gifts from the heart are better then the ones we spend a lot of money on ......


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

HMy girls ask for a list each year. I put what I want, listing items and most expensive at the top of the list. I include the price and phone number or email address along with the name of what I want (Harmony interchangeable circular knitting needle set). I always put the price of each item beside it. My girls are all able to do different price range levels. This year I have listed the Harmony interchangeable set, the Harmony 16" circular set, and a gift certificate to Amazon for my Kindle. They know if it is on my list it is something I really want. One year I went through my Herrschner and Mary Maxim catalogues and listed kits I would like to have. I was surprised and it was something I wanted. They all love this as it makes it easier on them. Hope this helps. Hugs, Betty L


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Knit picks has a try me set of interchangeable needles for $20 so you can see if you want a complete set. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

For a yarn swift, look for the Amish style. It costs a bit more than half of the umbrella type (in fact I have one of those, never used, I'd sell). The Amish style is low profile, easy to assemble, dis-assemble and re-assemble when needed, and works Beautifully. It stores in very little space when you're not using it - just pop it into a wide drawer.

They're about $30 as opposed to $50 or more, and I like it much better. I believe I found mine at Knitpicks.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

One of the neatest things I have for knitting is a clover thread and yarn cutter. It is about the size of an old silver dollar and you can bring it onto airplanes etc. without problems because the blades are completely enclosed and safe. They are so handy to have!


----------



## KNMAB (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my fav knitting things is the books that have different pattern stitches in them. Good thing to have in your knitting library. I also have a knitting journal where I keep track of projects-who for, yarn used, pattern location and alteration, etc.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Oops, I was wrong. I found the Amish swift at Joann's online; and they're on sale right now at about $28. This is really too good to miss. http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?CATID=cat2074&PRODID=zprd_10148997a

BTW: we cannot take those Clover cutters on airplanes. They've found it can be taken apart and the blade inside used as a weapon. They're very nice to carry with you (I prefer puppy snips-which are airline approved, work more easily, and are lighter, besides) but don't buy the Clover if flying with it is a reason, because you'll be unhappy when they take it away from you.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> you may want to add the rubber blocking blocks, they are small squares that snap together to provide a place to pin out your work to dry when blocking and pinning. when done unsnap but in hany bag away.
> 
> another idea is a smal bag to hold knitting notions similar to a makeup bag.
> 
> lables that say hand made by


I'm getting the rubber blocking blocks from my husband this Christmas. Looking forward to using them. They came from Knit Picks.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> For a yarn swift, look for the Amish style. It costs a bit more than half of the umbrella type (in fact I have one of those, never used, I'd sell). The Amish style is low profile, easy to assemble, dis-assemble and re-assemble when needed, and works Beautifully. It stores in very little space when you're not using it - just pop it into a wide drawer.
> 
> They're about $30 as opposed to $50 or more, and I like it much better. I believe I found mine at Knitpicks.


Or raid your kids' Tinker Toys and put one together for nothing.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, do they let you take your knitting needles or crochet hook on planes?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


I usually specify my dream yarn.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Hey, do they let you take your knitting needles or crochet hook on planes?


Crochet hooks have not seemed to be a problem, unless you had a very tiny/slim one in aluminum. You would probably have a problem with that.
What I've found is that they don't get upset over acrylic, wooden or bamboo needles (more rounded-less pointed tips are better) but don't try taking aluminum in your carry-on.

Also, Don't try to sneak anything past them. This makes you look guilty, and that's when people get things taken away, or they get too-thoroughly searched, from what I've seen.

When I fly, to be on the safe side (to not lose my needles) I usually leave my really good needles at home, I may put some fairly good needles in the checked luggage, and I carry less expensive, softer acrylic or bamboo needles in my carry-on, in my project, in plain view.

If the worst happens, let them cut off and keep the tips of your cheap needles to save your work on the cable; and always carry a book, magazine, or e-reader, just in case you don't get to knit on the plane. 
And don't try carrying the brass Clover cutters. Get a pair of puppy-snips from Joann's or Knitpicks (I think). They're tiny, cute, safe, and airline approved.

Oh, and use circulars on the plane - so you don't poke or intrude into another's space, or drop one needle to go sliding away from you.


----------



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

A magnetic board is a must. I have not seen them at Hobby Lobby, Michaels etc at all. It is a metal "page" that you put behind your pattern page and it has magnetic strips. You put the strips under the direction rows and move them as you go. Great for multi pattern or fairisle knitting. I think they are about $20 or so. I want to get a second one.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

marciniak said:


> A magnetic board is a must. I have not seen them at Hobby Lobby, Michaels etc at all. It is a metal "page" that you put behind your pattern page and it has magnetic strips. You put the strips under the direction rows and move them as you go. Great for multi pattern or fairisle knitting. I think they are about $20 or so. I want to get a second one.


KnitPicks is where I got my smaller one. There are two sizes available, but only the smaller one at KnitPicks. They are a KnitPro item, so a person could check their site, for both sizes. I believe that's where I found my larger one. Approximately 10"X12" & 6"X9" closed, are the two sizes.

They fold out to twice that, and will stand up for you, with their straps adjusting the angle as you prefer. The larger size has a magnet on one side, and a pocket on the other. The smaller one has a magnet on both sides.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you! All great advice! :-D


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

A copy of Knitters Bible.Fabulous book and so easy to read and understand. Gee


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Now that is a nice Daughter-in-Law. Caring about getting you something you really would like.
Our Daughter-in-Law and Son are very practical as well. All of us do not focus on Christmas but more so on needs during the Year.
Season's Greetings.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

A prepaid Visa card, so you wont get a headache thinking of just the right thing RIGHT NOW.


carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

a clicker, definately.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

don't know budget, but Denise interchangeable needles are great for the money. love mine. $49 for set. ck denise website, amazon etc. may be on sale this time of year. or a gift cert. to fav yarn shop. whatever it is, i'm sure you'll love it. racso


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW! Some very excellent ideas that I will use on my list too. The price range of these items is ideal as some people have a very limited budget but still want to buy a nice gift. 
Yvette


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

A dental floss container makes a good cutter amd is allowed on planes


DorothyLWM said:


> saingxmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, do they let you take your knitting needles or crochet hook on planes?
> ...


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I've asked for the blocking supplies from Knit Picks. I really need them for all the scarves that I've been knitting.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, the funny thing about being searched at the airport is: my hubby has a beard, wears a cowboy hat and dresses western. And, I'M always the one that gets tested for gun powder time after time after time!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I requested a Yarn Bowl last year. Got one and I love it. However, when not in use, it must be put away. Kittums Cat wants to curl up in it!

knittykitty


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL My Macey takes all the yarn out and curls up in my bowl too!! Too cute to get mad at her though...


knittykitty said:


> I requested a Yarn Bowl last year. Got one and I love it. However, when not in use, it must be put away. Kittums Cat wants to curl up in it!
> 
> knittykitty


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


As a fairly new knitter, the thing that has helped me the most are some books that explain "how to's" and different stitches, etc. One that I refer to over and over is "The Complete Photo Guide to Knitting" by Margaret Hubert. It is a paperback book, tons of pictures and step by step instructions...and was about $24.99. have fun!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

How about the knit kit ($20-$25)? It has a tape measure, row counter, crochet hook, yarn cutter, scissors, darning needle, point protectors and yarn markers. The scissors, darning neddle, point protectors and yarn markers are in a compartment in the back. It comes is different colors too. I have more than one and keep them in my knitting bags. Have a good week. :lol:


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Another small item I couldn't knit without? I have only found it at Patternworks (no affiliation) online and in their catalog. It is called a Dental Pick, metal, about the size of a crochet hook. It has a very small crochet hook on one end and the dental pick on the other end. The pick end is great for picking up dropped stitches, separating yarn that has accidentally felted itself, and picking out knots in tangled yarn without damaging it. Don't remember the exact price but know it was under $5 US. After getting the first one, I went back and ordered two more, in case I lost it!


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I always enjoyed getting knit or crochet things for presents. Last year I got a Ball Winder , and now I wouldn't live without it.. They are superb and much cheaper at "Knitpicks " than any other place. In most magazines they are $45.00 , At Knitpicks they are $19.99. Big difference ...


----------



## leberly1984 (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the new stitch markers. I find them helpful. I had a counter, but didn't use it because I kept forgetting to change it with each row. But if you use it properly it might be helpful. I would love interchangable needles, too, but they are expensive. In the long run they would save buying different sizes and would be easier to store than single pairs. Do you work with a lot of different yarns that that require you to keep buying needles.
I like pattern books - especially ones that teach new stitches, etc.
I bought a ruler that is also a tester for the gauge/size of needles that I use a lot.
also helpful, well made measuring tape and scissors.
Good luck.
Lidna


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Find some yarn that you would love to have and let her know the color (s), brand and any other info. That would be a great gift. Or a knitting bag.


----------



## nesp (May 28, 2011)

I always have a wish list of books on Amazon or I often suggest a gift certificate from my favor knitting shop or Knitpicks. Knitpicks interchangeable needles are beautiful and you can start your own interchangeable set with the basic needles that you use most often.


----------



## ellefish (Nov 15, 2011)

I think everyone has had great ideas, but I offer one more ... I think it would be great to have something to organize my needles in ... like a box or something, that would keep them from getting scratched or bent ...


----------



## jangail719 (Mar 1, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Last year I purchased several copies of the book, The Knitter's Companion by Vickie Square, to give to my knitting friends and of course, one of myself. It's a neat book to keep in your knitting bag to use as a reference for info on basics, joining yarns, increases, needle gauges, etc. It has a wealth of info.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Just an idea,but I keep little knitting things in a zip up pillow case bag and my yarn in a zip up bag from a new comforter.Make sure you get something to store your needles in for being safe. I also keep some of my patterns in those plastic sheet covers for important papers from Office Depot. They have binder holes and are notebook ready. Merry Christmas.


----------



## encourager (Dec 5, 2011)

How about a roll-up container for all your knitting needles? I know they sell them out there but I made one for my MIL many years ago. Now I have inherited it back, lol. There is a flap at the top that folds in first to keep the needles from sliding out. The needles slide down into pockets - two rows of pockets so the shorter needles are in front of the longer ones. Hope this makes sense! It rolls up to close, with velcro tab to keep it closed.


----------



## encourager (Dec 5, 2011)

They make fabric holders. Or you can make one - Picture a rectangular piece of double-sided quilted fabric. Add an extension at the top that will fold down to cover the tops of the needles. Using another piece of fabric, attach at edges, leaving top open. (I hemmed it first so top edge is nice.) Sew 'tubes' that the needles slide into. You should make the holder a bit longer than your longest needles. You can add another piece of material half way down to hold the shorter needles - just stitch it into tubes at the same time as the tall one. I put a zippered pocket on the outside of holder to hold little stuff. Bind all around with matching or contrasting edging. Add Velcro tabs to hold it shut after you have jelly-rolled it up. Hope this makes sense??


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

That is good to know about the clover cutter as I was about to do that very thing soon and I agree, I would feel sick if they took it from me! Thanks for that tidbit.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Truthfully,
If I were you, I'd send Her a link to this particular link and let her see all of the suggestions........ and then you could even add a note with your own personal likes & dis-likes.......
To really know what to suggest, someone would have to know their price range..........
Good Luck, and BOY are you going to have FUN unwrapping your Christmas gift from Her......... I'm envious.......
CBCarol 
:lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, now, Carol, that is one great idea!


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

A Gift certificate to your LYS


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

knitpoppy said:


> That is good to know about the clover cutter as I was about to do that very thing soon and I agree, I would feel sick if they took it from me! Thanks for that tidbit.


You're welcome!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


YARN! YARN! YARN! Folks who are non-knitters wouldn't get you the right needles, or accessories, I believe. But yarn, now that suits me, everytime!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wouldn't an old fashioned abacus be a good row counter?...providing, of course, you have room to sit it close to where you are working....


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knitpoppy said:


> That is good to know about the clover cutter as I was about to do that very thing soon and I agree, I would feel sick if they took it from me! Thanks for that tidbit.


The KnitKit is airplane/airlines safe.. It has those tiny foldable scissors that are allowed, plus all the little knicknacks that you need for knitting.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

As gifts I have recvd the magnetic board with the clear magnifier with a red line on it, a small easel to hold it up and a swift and ball winder. I am looking at the "foldable" magnetic board now but am feeling a little greedy about it. I have enjoyed all the gifts listed above which have helped me in my knitting travels. they have saved me time and mistakes. Also the magnetic board has allowed me to attempt more intricate patterns as I can see them better and keep track of where I am.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

BC said:


> As gifts I have recvd the magnetic board with the clear magnifier with a red line on it, a small easel to hold it up and a swift and ball winder. I am looking at the "foldable" magnetic board now but am feeling a little greedy about it. I have enjoyed all the gifts listed above which have helped me in my knitting travels. they have saved me time and mistakes. Also the magnetic board has allowed me to attempt more intricate patterns as I can see them better and keep track of where I am.


I bought one of those but have not used it so much yet.. going to use it on the 'intricate' projects that I really need to do row by row.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Knit Kit

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Kit-Essential-Accessories-Turquoise/dp/B0037LZ4NW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323130506&sr=8-1

knitting basket, bag, string bag for WIPs
or this little gem from Jordana Paige... her new Tool Case
http://www.jordanapaige.com/

I'm pretty picky about needles, so I dunno I'd want someone else to buy needles for me... but this other stuff's pretty awesome.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfaccessories/accessory_list.cfm?ID=300503&media=PPCgsTool&gclid=CPaetOSW7KwCFVS9tgodlW8KIw&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=PPCgsTool&utm_content=GOOGLE%20(Search)%20Knitting%20Supply&utm_source=www.google.com
and blocking mats, blocking wires, blocking pins...

and a swift and ball winder... I use my blocking materials and winding tools so much I wonder what on earth I did without them before


----------



## FyberSpace (Feb 22, 2011)

There are Knit Kits on Etsy that contain all the necessary notions plus they come in a beautiful purse!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/60394822/gorgeous-knit-kits-in-quilted-designer


----------



## marla (Jun 24, 2011)

the knit kit that you can get on line it is a great gadget


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it is called a swedish umbrella swift. Maybe somebody your husband or some else that. I see one in the Yarn Shoppe or go to the book call knit picks. Do you have anything like craiglist? Maybe they would have one there for you.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> Knit Kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Kit-Essential-Accessories-Turquoise/dp/B0037LZ4NW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323130506&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


I believe you can buy this knit kit at Knitpicks for $15 or thereabout, instead of $20.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Debideedog said:


> I know what I want- one of those things that you can wrap your yarn hanks on and a ball winder. I guess I need to research the name, huh?


The thing you can wrap yarn hanks on is a swift. It's easier to look up something on the internet if you know what it's called. Knit Picks has two swifts, I think, plus a lot of other neat stuff for knitters. They also have a ball winder that can not only attach to a table, but be hand-held.

There are shawl pins that are really jewelry, and fun to wear.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What I would really like to have would be knitting lessons. I keep saying I'm going to do this but yet haven't. I really want to learn to knit in the round (DPNs or other ways) and have tried it a time or two but just can't get the hang of it.



carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

shaney63 said:


> Knit Kit
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Kit-Essential-Accessories-Turquoise/dp/B0037LZ4NW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323130506&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


Yes, that KnitKit is the one I was suggesting.. I have two actually.. one for knitting on the go and one for my knitting 'nest'.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> I echo the suggestion of a gift certificate to your local yarn store or Webs or Knitpicks. There are so many notions and needles and yarn-types to choose from. I haven't made the switch to interchangeable needles yet but that might be something that someone else could buy for you. I've wondered how useful the small sets are and don't want to pay for a bigger set.
> Aren't you glad she asked instead of getting something you don't want or can't use?


KnitPicks also has a 'try me' set of needles/cables, that allows you to test out their 3 different needle types. It comes with the three pairs of needles in three different sizes, two 24" cables, cable stops, tightening too and 3 free patternsl. Here's the link and description: http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/TRY_IT_Needle_Set__D90589.html?intmedid=NeedleHome-SubAd-TINS

*Can't decide between the Harmony wood, nickel plated, and Zephyr acrylic needle sets?

Our Try It Needle set gives you the chance to try all three types of interchangeable tips in our most common sizes. You will receive a size 6 Harmony wood tip, a size 7 Nickel plated tip and a size 8 Zephyr acrylic tip, and two 24" cables. The sizing of the Knit Picks interchangeable cables refer to the total length achieved when the needles tips are attached to the cables.

This is a great gift for new knitters who want to find their favorite needle finish, and buy needles that would work with many types of projects and yarn.

This set is also handy for knitters who already have an interchangeable needle set, but tend to work on multiple projects that require the same common needles sizes.

We've also included some fun stitch patterns to swatch when you try out your new needles! There is a lace pattern to knit with the Harmony tips, a cabled design for the Zephyr needles, or knit a knit and purl combination with your nickel plated needles. Each stitch pattern is both written out and charted.
Item No. 90589*


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

They are called a 'yarn swift' or 'umbrella swift' and a 'ball winder'. I don't know what the budget is, but a ball winder isn't too expensive.

I LOVE Knit Picks! Definitely, search their site! A couple of other sites are www.patternworks.com and www.anniesattic.com


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

a clicker is nice to have (if you remember to click it), however, your DIL most likely will spend more than the $6 or$ 7 it costs.
Why not "shop" on the Knit Picks site and fill out a wish list. They will forward this list to anyone you specify, by e-mail. My list on their list is so long, and the costs vary, my family can shop on it for the next decade !
Forest


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> For a yarn swift, look for the Amish style. It costs a bit more than half of the umbrella type (in fact I have one of those, never used, I'd sell). The Amish style is low profile, easy to assemble, dis-assemble and re-assemble when needed, and works Beautifully. It stores in very little space when you're not using it - just pop it into a wide drawer.
> 
> They're about $30 as opposed to $50 or more, and I like it much better. I believe I found mine at Knitpicks.


There's a guy on Etsy that makes and sells ones that lay on a table for about 23 for a solid wood one. I bought one from him (ScottsMountain, I think) made of oak for a couple of dollars more.Click on this link: http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=oak+yarn+swift&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US

There's one for $19.95 made of oak. Can't find a better price.


----------



## Knitten Kitten (Sep 11, 2011)

i can never have enough knitting books or magazines. and then, of course, there is yarn. especially some of the more expensive yarn, that i usually can't afford.


carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


I have read all the ideas and suggestions to date, and ALL of them are great ideas. Sooo... what can I add to the mix? COUPONS!

Stores like Michael's Crafts, JoAnne's, and Hobby Lobby offer weekly coupons! 40% off a regularly priced item is quite common. Sometimes you can grab one for 50% off... that's when I make my big item purchase! You can obtain store coupons by going online to each store's website. They also appear in local newspapers, and you can sign up for mailbox delivery for JoAnn's sales catalog and coupons. If these stores are not accessible, you also can shop online and apply the coupons there, and sometimes they offer great deals on shipping as well.

Those interchangeable needle kits, with a good coupon, now become affordable! A good quality travel craft bag at 40-50% off is also quite a good buy. AND by shopping locally, you support your local USA business as well as avoid the extra expense of shipping!

I just wish somebody would ask ME this question! LOL!
Merry Christmas! Pick out something wonderful for yourself and enjoy happy knitting!
Donna Victoria


----------



## marciniak (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for the info. I will check with them.


----------



## debbims (Nov 6, 2011)

How about a cute bag with lots of pockets for your knitting supplies, a counter is wonderful also.


----------



## muppet (Mar 24, 2011)

A magnetic board and strips, essential for keeping track of your rows, especially on a pattern with about 20 rows to it. I couldn't do without mine now.


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

What are these magnetic boards you are talking about, they sound great! Who makes them?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Magnetic boards are available in most craft stores.

You've probably missed them because they are usually with the cross stitch and embroidery stuff instead of with the knitting stuff.

Knit Picks has a nice one. Mary Maxim has one, and so do most of the craft chains across the country.

When I'm at a craft store, I usually check out the cross stitch and embroidery stuff, the sewing stuff (great scissors, buttons, clasps, steamers, T-pins and notions), the jewelry stuff (they have great things to make your own stitch markers), and scrapbooking stuff (make your own tags and labels for giving your knitwear).


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> A magnetic board to hold patterns & charts. I found a real nice one from Mary Maxim.com. only $ 20.00.


I have found these very valuable for doing charted patterns or just keeping up with a complicated pattern row by row..
And be grateful you DIL ask you what you would like one just gets us things, and the other doesn't bother at all we stopped giving adults gifts when we retired we just can't afford it at today's prices ..
Linda


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

knitpoppy said:


> What are these magnetic boards you are talking about, they sound great! Who makes them?


I know a lady that sells them.. I know she has an Etsy page but I will message her and ask what her Etsy username is, then you can check them out.. I got a beautiful one from her. Give me a few hours.

Okay.. didn't take hours.. Here is her etsy page.. http://www.etsy.com/shop/expressyourfaith
She has so many other designs.. I bought a pretty red and black lacy looking for for my patterns.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

The yarn swifts on Etsy are nice and inexpensive, the magnet boards are cute, but..

I really prefer the Amish style swift, as it seems more substantial to me. (Get what you pay for) (made by Chiagoo company)

The magnet boards are cute, but the ones we're talking about close for ease in packing into your kitting bag, they have a strap that either holds them shut, or makes your chart stand at an angle you like, plus it come with magnetic bars for marking line by line as you work. I think they are really more workable for knitters. The others would be nice for a home bulletin board, perhaps.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol,
Browse through some knitting books at your LYS, library, or book store. There's bound to be one that you're eager to have. Add that to your list. OR......ask for a gift certificate to your LYS or favorite on-line yarn source. Another idea is sock blockers. I received a set about 2 years ago, and was very pleasantly surprised! Thanks. Joanne


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> The yarn swifts on Etsy are nice and inexpensive, the magnet boards are cute, but..
> 
> I really prefer the Amish style swift, as it seems more substantial to me. (Get what you pay for) (made by Chiagoo company)
> 
> The magnet boards are cute, but the ones we're talking about close for ease in packing into your kitting bag, they have a strap that either holds them shut, or makes your chart stand at an angle you like, plus it come with magnetic bars for marking line by line as you work. I think they are really more workable for knitters. The others would be nice for a home bulletin board, perhaps.


I have to admit, I prefer the Amish style that you mentioned better, but it was more expensive, and sometimes peoples budget needs a less expensive option. I bought the tabletop one until I could afford the more expensive Amish umbrella one. The Amish one is a semi-permanent fixture now.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > The yarn swifts on Etsy are nice and inexpensive, the magnet boards are cute, but..
> ...


The Amish style swift I was referring to is a table top, at about $30, (maybe less) as opposed to the $50-60 and higher price tags on the umbrella styles. Even $30 is not as affordable as $15 or so, and if they work nicely, that surely makes sense. I don't have any experience with those, so I wasn't sure how well they would work. Please educate us - do they work nicely? If so, that would be a very attractive choice. : )


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Consider some three ring binders, divider tabs and plastic sheet protectors for the looseleaf patterns you download from on-line, and the photocopies of purchased patterns that you have so that you can work from a copy that you can write on, crush, fold, spill coffee on.... (been there, done that). Highlighter tape, stitch markers, a notebook, cable needles, stitch holders, a good knitting reference book, Barbara Walker's Stitch Treasuries.....


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to Google the Yarn Swift to figure out what it was ..a yarn winder...I made one out of are they called Tinler toys the wooded round things kids played withe and still do I guess they have long rods and I just put it together to put yarn on ten it spun around just like the one I saw....kids weren't useing them any more so I did...now most of the yarn I use comes in pull out skiens...
Linda


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

nannykints said:


> I had to Google the Yarn Swift to figure out what it was ..a yarn winder...I made one out of are they called Tinler toys the wooded round things kids played withe and still do I guess they have long rods and I just put it together to put yarn on ten it spun around just like the one I saw....kids weren't useing them any more so I did...now most of the yarn I use comes in pull out skiens...
> Linda


That's a very good idea, if you still have them around. My children's Tinker toys are not here-probably too many pieces got broken or lost (4 children), but I did hang onto all their Fisher Price toys for the grandchildren, and the girls' dolls - though some have gone to live at their owner/mommy's house.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Check out the Yarn Harlot. In recent posts, she's been listing items that nonknitters could get for knitters, and she's got some GREAT ideas!

There are some other posts in between her Christmas suggestions, but they're about knitting, and very entertaining. She's always fun to read, so check her out even when she's not recommending presents. She's numbered her suggestions, so you can be sure to find all of them.

You can find her here: http://www.yarnharlot.ca/blog/


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

unless you wind LOTS of yarn, you can make an amish style one from tinker toysand it works just as well as a bought one. let us know if you do that. racso


----------



## knitpoppy (Sep 3, 2011)

That's genius!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

carolagregg said:


> What would be something that would help me move to the next step with my knitting.
> 
> I thought of interchangable needles (may not be the right name) but think they are very expensive.
> 
> ...


How about a gift certificate to a local yarn store where you could get expert advice about the correct yarns and needles for patterns you want to make. Often we like a color yarn that is a different weight. They also offer lessons and sit & knit sessions where you can meet other nice people with something in common. Knitting is a journey and it's a long road with wonderful experiences along the way. Enjoy Patricia


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<Knitting is a journey and it's a long road with wonderful experiences along the way>>

I really like that! Perfect!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

May I just say, to keep this in perspective, that this is the kind of problem I'd like to have more of.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. It just sort of came out so easy because it's true. Patricia


----------

